# what sized bed do you have?



## mamarsupial (Mar 20, 2002)

we're on the verge of ordering a new bed....will prolly get a king, but are still up in the air. also, how many people are sleeping in your bed? we are getting the new bed so that we can continue family bed with dd (now 2yrs) as well as the new babe arriving in the fall.


----------



## Mona (May 22, 2003)

We have a queen , but i wish we had a kind. there are only three of us, but it would be really nice to have a bit more space sometimes.


----------



## Lucky Charm (Nov 8, 2002)

We have a California King.
comfy, roomy.


----------



## TCC's Mom (Mar 20, 2002)

Sleepers in our king: Mommy, Daddy, Baby, Greyhound, Two Cats...


----------



## Mamma Kathryns (Jul 29, 2003)

We have a full bed which is quite cramped, I must admit! Problem is I'm a die hard antique fan and it's nearly impossible to find a larger bed. A full size is a luxury even, usually I find 3/4 beds at antique stores/auctions. So, right now, we are all just snuggly in this bed. My dd has graduated to her own bed and prefers it for the room I think! HA!


----------



## beanma (Jan 6, 2002)

queen + twin on the floor put together to make 1 big bed. 3 in the bed now (dd 2.5 + dh and me), but expecting number 2 in dec. it's great and bigger than a king. i'm spoiled now and i hate to sleep in smaller beds when we're out of town.


----------



## dandelions2 (Feb 18, 2003)

We just got a california king a couple weeks ago and boy is it nice! We had a queen before and it was fine for the three of us (hubby, dd, and me) but I couldn't imagine being able to fit four of us in there (baby due in October) so we sold our bed and got a new one. I really didn't want to spend the money on it, but it will be worth it when I've got to nurse them both at night!


----------



## Max's Mami (May 25, 2003)

A queen bed was the perfect size for us before Max was born and now it is a bit snug so we will probably get a king sometime soon. We dont really have a plan on how long Max will sleep with us -- we will just let things go how they go and if he is still with us when we have another baby we will deal with it then but I think a king works better either way.


----------



## earthmama007 (Dec 29, 2001)

Queen, but oh how I fantasize about a nice roomy King! We have me, DH, DS, (2) DD (4months) My dram bed is a Temper Pedic King. I wonder how many mommas out there actually fantasize about a bigger bed to accomadate the entire family? :LOL


----------



## mamacrab (Sep 2, 2002)

King Size for me, dh, dd, and ds.

We just got the king size and it such a big improvement!! Now we all have room.

I've never heard of a california King. Is it even bigger??!! And what boxsprings go underneath it?


----------



## dandelions2 (Feb 18, 2003)

I don't know exactly how a california king compares to a regular king. Our boxsprings are two twin boxsprings pushed together. At least, that's what sleeptrain brought over when we bought our bed. We got the CA King cause we told them we wanted a king size and that was all they showed us. All I know is that it's bigger than our queen was!!!


----------



## mamarsupial (Mar 20, 2002)

thanks so much for all your replies. i read them off to dh this morning, which convinced him (and me) even more that this is worth the expense.

earthmama007 - i have an ella too









mamacrab - hee hee. are you already lusting after an even BIGGER bed?









a regular king is 76" x 80" - california king is 72" x 84". dh is 6'4", but fits just fine length wise on our full long, it the width that is becoming an issue. we fit me (8m pg), dh (6'4", 220), dd (2yrs) and our chesapeake bay retreiver (100 lbs) all on this bitty bed.

i just found a place that has the bed we want for more than $500 off! woo hoo! and some of the organic sheets are 20% at gaiam right now.


----------



## jessikate (Jul 19, 2002)

I know we talked about this yesterday, but...

We have a queen (box spring & mattress on the floor). We're planning to get a full set and make our bedroom one big bed (who needs wall-to-wall carpeting, LOL). A full, because once we're through with family bed, we can put the mattresses on the guest bed (which will probably be the kids' bed) and replace the cheapo cruddy ones on it.

I can't believe your DH fits on a full comfortably. My DH is 6'2" and his feet hang off the end of our queen.







:

By the way, it's me, DH, DD, and some or all of our 5 cats in the bed. The cats are the worst bed-hogs, and they like to nibble on my feet if I'm in "their" spot.


----------



## The Lucky One (Oct 31, 2002)

I voted other because we have a king and full size pushed together to make one humongo bed. It is bliss!

lisa

Oh, it's dh, ds and I in bed.


----------



## mamarsupial (Mar 20, 2002)

well, we ordered our king sized bed today! thanks for all the feedback. i can't believe we've waited so long, especially after reading how much space folks have for their families! i'm giddy!


----------



## MamaOui (Aug 9, 2002)

For some reason it was taking forever for me to vote, so I didn't. I would have picked other. We have a king and an extra long twin pushed together. One of the boys sleeps on the extra long twin. The order of our sleeping varies, but it's me, dh, ds#1 (3 years old), and ds#2 (19 months). Because I am pregnant, I am starting to feel a bit cramped. We may go with a full and a king if we can fit them together. DS#1 is quite a spawler, but he must have contact at all times with another person while he is sleeping.


----------



## UnschoolingAmerica (Nov 24, 2001)

Well, I think we have the biggest bed yet! We have a queen pushed next to a king! The whole room is one big bed! We love it!! We have our 4 yr old, our 2 year old and Mama, Daddy and baby on the way. So their will be 5 of us in the bed soon. Plenty of room for everyone!

I also made a "headboard" going across the whole thing with white satin and hung gold ribbon and silk flowers all over it and we are in the process of making an enormous canopy over the whole thing! We want out bed to be a haven for our family.

( I am also a Doula, so I have a phone attached to our headboard over my head, which is sometimes a pain when it rings and wakes everyone up....but.....such is life with an "on call" Mama)

Much Love, Dayna


----------



## BoobyJuice (Jun 25, 2003)

We had a king with 3 in the bed, but about halfway through my pregnancy we ordered a new bed. My (large) husband, wiggly toddler, 87 pillows, belly and me just weren't fitting. A king is wonderful if you start having 4 or more in a bed. BTW, we put the mattress on the floor and got a toddler rail since the baby and kicking toddler couldn't both be between us. Good luck!


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

We have 3-4 in a Queen bed. Dd was needing her own bed, and she loves sleeping in it but she still comes to bed with us most mornings (5 or 6am).

I so wish we had a King, but our bedroom is too small for a king size bed.


----------



## mamarsupial (Mar 20, 2002)

busybusy - i'm married to a bill too (4 years) and mama to an ella! we weren't sure if a king would fit either. our biggest bedroom is large, but very narrow and long. we just moved our full from the place its been for the last 3 years, and it actually works in the new location...so the king should work there too.


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by mamarsupial_
*busybusy - i'm married to a bill too (4 years) and mama to an ella! we weren't sure if a king would fit either. our biggest bedroom is large, but very narrow and long. we just moved our full from the place its been for the last 3 years, and it actually works in the new location...so the king should work there too.*
Wow, what a coincidence! I love the name Ella too!


----------



## mamarsupial (Mar 20, 2002)

its funny too, since i've been married to my bill for almost 4 yrs (come oct) and our ella is 2 1/4
















our new king sized sheets came today! now we just need the bed and frame. those should be coming next week! oh, and now we have to go buy some new mattress pads too.

one bummer. we ordered a platform frame online. the frame was available in twin, full, queen, and king...so we ordered 'king'. afterwards, we were double checking the dimensions to figure out where we would put it in our bedroom, and saw that the dimensions were for a california king versus an eastern king. i called, and they claimed california was the standard size. based on all the mattress, frame, and sheet shopping we've done in the last month, i had to disagree! everything i've seen in stores or online is either queen, king, or california queen, california king. the standard queen and king are actually called 'eastern queen and king', but i've rarely seen them called 'eastern'. everywhere else, if it said simply 'king', it meant eastern...and california king was refered to by the full name 'california king'. we had to cancel our order and order a 'eastern king' from another store. the silver lining - we ended up saving $20 on this new frame!


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by mamarsupial_
*its funny too, since i've been married to my bill for almost 4 yrs (come oct) and our ella is 2 1/4








*
Wow! When's your anniversary? Ours is October 9th... we both love fall so it was a great time to get married!


----------



## mamarsupial (Mar 20, 2002)

oct 2nd!


----------

